# Diy Hydro



## Jbong (Mar 29, 2007)

I found this setup on the net, I am new to hydro and growing weed in general but it looks like a pretty slick/cheap setup. The  only problem I can forsee is the roots growing down into the tubing system. Anybody else have an opinion on if I should build it?

link http://alternatethoughts.com/hydro/index.php
 Im lookin at the 11 plant setups


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 30, 2007)

Looks nice..but the roots of MJ get pretty long with age.I don'think they'll be able to grow in a small space like that (given the fact that i've seen roots in excess of 2 feet long on this site).


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 30, 2007)

Jbong said:
			
		

> I found this setup on the net, I am new to hydro and growing weed in general but it looks like a pretty slick/cheap setup. The only problem I can foresee is the roots growing down into the tubing system. Anybody else have an opinion on if I should build it?
> 
> link http://alternatethoughts.com/hydro/index.php
> I'm lookin at the 11 plant setups


 
I'm very familiar with that system. It's not appropriate for growing MJ unless you grow lowryder or do an immediate flowering of a mature clone. The problem is the neck of the bottles. They clog real easy.

If you're wanting to go with ebb and flow, the DIY 4 unit system I've posted is an awesome system that will give you at least a decade of use with no problems. My system will cost you about $200 to build, not including the lights or nutrients.

Stoney's 4-Unit Ebb and Flow system

Good luck man.


----------

